#  Krankenpflege >   KG nach einer Claviculamehrfragmentfraktur >

## spokes

Was ist geschehen: 
8.6. Sturz vom dem Rad (Selbstunfall), 
Diagnose: Claviculafraktur rechts, Bruch medial und kräftig verschoben. 
Therapie lt. KH: Rucksackverband für 3-4 Wochen und gut ist. 
4,5 Wochen sehr, sehr viele Schmerzen, kaum Bewegung möglich und große Schwellung im Arm. 3mal die Woche Lymphdrainage um der Schwellung Herr zu werden. 
Schlafen? Was ist das? Pro Nacht halb sitzend oder auf dem Rücken so für 4-6 in 3 Etappen möglich.  
Tramal ist Dauergast bei mir  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
4.7. behandelnden Chirurg wird es langsam komisch (ach, jetzt schon?), da immer noch große Schmerzen da sind. Er telefoniert mittags mit einem Schulterspezi. nachmittags erfahre ich: wenn ich will, am 9.7. Op, am 7.7. Vorstellung und OP Vorbesprechung beim Chirurg Nr3.
9.7. Nagel in die Clavicula, 6 Tage KH, da einige lustige Sachen passierten (Unverträglichkeiten) und wegen der Infektionsgefahr, da während der OP festgestellt wurde: Puzzle die Clavicula zusammen! (es hat also ein wneig länger gedauert und war komplizierter als gedacht)  
Darauf folgend weiter 2mal die Woche KG + Lymphdrainage. Lymphdrainage insgesamt 18mal. Danach war es ok von der Schwellung. Danach "nur noch" KG. 
8 Wochen mit vielen Schmerzen in der Schulter. KG wird genutzt, um die Beweglichkeit wieder herzustellen (von anfangs 10° auf erst 90° und hinterher volle Bewegung).  
Anfang  September ENDLICH die ersten schmerzfreien Tage (herrlich). Es konnte nur in der Beweglichkeit was getan werden. Auf Grund der Probleme mit den schmerzhaften Bewegungen, wird die Zeit nun genutzt, um den Rücken ein wenig zu retten, da durch die Schonhaltung alles überlastet ist.  
Schlafen ist nur auf dem Bauch oder auf dem Rücken möglich. Menge? So um die 6h, aber kein Durchschlafen möglich.  
Tramal ist regelmäßig mein "Freund", aber nicht mehr Dauerhaft. Ab Anfang Sep. nur noch ganz vereinzelt. 
30.9. OP, Nagelentfernung (huch, knapp 16cm lang), dieses mal alles kein Problem. Lustiger Cocktail von den Docs bekommen. So stoned war ich über eine so lange Zeit noch nie  :Grin:  
2 Tage nach der OP konnte ich sogar schon wieder auf der rechten Seite(!!) schlafen. Beweglichkeit: komplett da. Schmerzen? nichts.  
Schlafen? Herrlich, 7-8h, mit einer Asthmapause pro Nacht (komischerweise erst seit der OP? Warum?) 
2 Wochen KG Pause. (Urlaub  :Zunge raus: ) 
Heute ging es wieder mit der KG los. Meine Therapeutin freute sich sehr darüber, dass die Schulter komplett schmerzfrei beweglich ist. Sie hat erwartet, das bei ca. 90° die Probleme wieder los gehen, vor allem so kurz nach der OP. Aber nix da. Ich sah dem Ganzen ganz locker entgegen (wäre vor 3 Wochen nicht möglich gewesen). Muskulär: eine blanke Katastrophe, da ist nichts mehr da. Die Schonhaltung ist noch komplett drin.  
Jetzt geht es daran, erst einmal die Schonhaltung raus zu bekommen und dann die Kraft aufzubauen. *Wie lange dauert sowas in etwa? Was wird da alles gemacht?*  :Huh?:  
Meine Physio hat mir eben alles erklärt, wollte aber einfach mal noch mal so eine 2. Meinung/andere Erfahrungen dazu hören.

----------


## spokes

also, die KG hat bis vorgestern gedauert.  
Was wurde alles gemacht? zuerst Bewegungsübungen, danach ging es in Kraftübungen, wo ich Gegendruck aufbauen musste. Je nach Verspannungen gab es auch mal eine Rückenmassage.  
Als "Hausaufgaben" gab es Dehnübungen für die Schulter und Nacken. Diese sind mir eine große Hilfe. Wobei ich bei der Dauer (45-60sec halten) der Dehnübung das eher schon als isometrische Übung bezeichnen würde.  
Die Schonhaltung kommt nur noch manchmal durch, wenn die Muskulatur ermüdet ist. Das soll mit der zeit auch verschwinden.  
> 6h Rad fahren und 7h Rucksack tragen geht bereits wieder  :Smiley:

----------

